# Trying to get my weight up



## SlaughterBUNS (Sep 1, 2016)

Hey everyone just trying to get to know some people around here, new to the site. looking forward to reading and researching the threads after 6 years not taking any gear. Feel free to take me under your wing and show me the ropes!


----------



## brazey (Sep 2, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 10, 2017)

welcome


----------



## Sherk (Jan 11, 2017)

Welcome to the board. There's a good base of guys with a wealth of knowledge to help you obtain your goals.


----------



## yesidont (Jan 18, 2017)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2017)

welcome


----------



## CrazySteroids (Jan 19, 2017)

welcome brother


----------

